# Vegas Trip #6 - JCaesar's Jovial JULAAAAAY



## Ethan Ralphs Micro Peen (Mar 4, 2022)

Ralph's daughter isn't even born yet and he's already planning his next vacation. With his soon-to-begin child support arc, Ralph will raise what pittence he can over the next few months and gamble it in a long-shot to clear his debts. He's already lost so much money his luck is due to turn any moment. Truly a grand age for Ralphabros.


----------



## Insane In The Membrane (Mar 4, 2022)

World's Best Dad - leaving his wife and newborn kid at home to gamble and fuck whores. There is no way May is staying with him after all this.


----------



## Bepis (Mar 4, 2022)

Financial planning is for betas, real Ralphamales don't save up for expenses related to a child, they just go spend it all in Vegas. Again.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Mar 4, 2022)

Insane In The Membrane said:


> World's Best Dad - leaving his wife and newborn kid at home to gamble and fuck whores. There is no way May is staying with him after all this.


You underestimate how fucking dumb the half way horse animorph truly is.


----------



## felted (Mar 4, 2022)

Will ralph get a new manpurse during this trip? My moneys on no because he got made fun for having one, but this is the ralphamale, rather infamous for his lack of self-awareness and hindsight.


----------



## CringeMomma (Mar 4, 2022)

Ralph COMPED. Meigh CUCKED. They are both pathetic.




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Burd Turglar (Mar 4, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> Ralph COMPED. Meigh CUCKED. They are both pathetic.
> View attachment 3042494


If Ralph was comped for a week at Caesars, which I don't believe at all, that would mean he has been blowing and losing a metric gunts worth of money there.


----------



## Chief Ungo Bungo (Mar 4, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> Ralph COMPED. Meigh CUCKED. They are both pathetic.
> View attachment 3042494


Is he sloshed?
He's genuinely confused as to why Meigh wouldn't want to take their new born baby to Las Vegas and why she doesn't want to leave her 3 month year old baby to go and watch Ralph gamble and fuck whores.
He really is The World's Best Dad II
I've said it before but Jesus, every time you think Ralph has reached a new low, he just finds a way to disgust you even more.


----------



## Empresa (Mar 4, 2022)

lesssgo Vegas baby


----------



## Mr E. Grifter (Mar 4, 2022)

Chief Ungo Bungo said:


> Is he sloshed?
> He's genuinely confused as to why Meigh wouldn't want to take their new born baby to Las Vegas and why she doesn't want to leave her 3 month year old baby to go and watch Ralph gamble and fuck whores.
> He really is The World's Best Dad II
> I've said it before but Jesus, every time you think Ralph has reached a new low, he just finds a way to disgust you even more.


He sounds drunk, almost like he's slurring his words...

He can't be drunk though right - RIGHT?


----------



## Jack Awful (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm only surprised that he's waiting an entire 4 months to do it.


----------



## Chief Ungo Bungo (Mar 4, 2022)

Mr E. Grifter said:


> He sounds drunk, almost like he's slurring his words...
> 
> He can't be drunk though right - RIGHT?


Wiggers and DUI's are a common pairing
and it's not like Ralph gives a shit about Meigh or the Demon Baby 2.0


----------



## Magic Sun Daddy (Mar 4, 2022)

I know Ralph is an idiot and believes that his constant trips to Vegas is supposed to indicate that he's living the highlife but what it really shows is that he doesn't do any actual work. Most people have vacations planned out months in advance, because their jobs are time consuming and they have to cherish what little free time they have and make the most of it. Ralph sits on his fat ass, watching Tucker Carlson clips and getting intoxicated. What does he need a vacation for?


----------



## felted (Mar 4, 2022)

Magic Sun Daddy said:


> Ralph sits on his fat ass, watching Tucker Carlson clips and getting intoxicated. What does he need a vacation for?


1. He needs a vacation from the "gawsh darn broke dick farms" (which he still reads on his phone out in vegas).
2. His wigger brain has probably convinced itself into thinking he'll win big on one of these trips (gotta get that child support money).


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Mar 4, 2022)

Burd Turglar said:


> If Ralph was comped for a week at Caesars, which I don't believe at all, that would mean he has been blowing and losing a metric gunts worth of money there.


If you're a 'valued customer' at a casino, it means you lose a _lot_ of money


----------



## Jack Awful (Mar 4, 2022)

"No the baby's coming, what's the baby supposed to do in vegas?"
"I'm going to be inseparable from her when she's born"

"I'm not going to want to travel for months after"

Almost sounds like Meigh's dropping subtle hints that Ralph's being a bad dad and shouldn't go...

Almost.


----------



## Null (Mar 4, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> Ralph COMPED


PLATINUM LEVEL!!!! COMPED!!!!!!! LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!


----------



## 3322 (Mar 4, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> Ralph COMPED. Meigh CUCKED. They are both pathetic.
> View attachment 3042494


Pantsu is already living that single mom life and Ralph and her are still together. He will never give a single fuck about his daughter or participate in raising that child. That is, if the baby is even real and this is just Pantsu reminding him "Hey we gotta pretend like we have a baby coming, we can't just plan trips to Vegas around that time we are faking the birth". Either he already forgot that she is supposed to be pregnant or he seriously just has no fucking clue what it means to have a baby.

Ralph imagining being a dad like:


(There is a very real chance of Ralph betting Kagome at the Roulette table and losing)


----------



## Super Saiyan Hitler (Mar 4, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> Ralph COMPED. Meigh CUCKED. They are both pathetic.
> 
> View attachment 3042494


Imagine being such a degenerate gambler that you brag about the fact that casinos have realized that you are an idiot who will lose all your money to them.


----------



## CohenManischewitz (Mar 4, 2022)

will he take the newborn babe? will it actually end up to be a jackal? will he buy another purse in vegas? 2 purses?
how does ralph have seemingly inexhaustible funds?


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 4, 2022)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> Imagine being such a degenerate gambler that you brag about the fact that casinos have realized that you are an idiot who will lose all your money to them.


Ever word from his fat little mouth has to be run through a Flex Translator.  My guess is he’s flexing on Vickers with his Vegas Lifestyle lol and probably has no idea how stupid this looks in a future child support battle.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 4, 2022)

CohenManischewitz said:


> will he take the newborn babe? will it actually end up to be a jackal? will he buy another purse in vegas? 2 purses?
> how does ralph have seemingly inexhaustible funds?


Vegas is an incredibly cheap place to vacation, esp in fucking July. Vegas in the summer gets all senior citizen on fixed income junkets. Summer is off-season for Vegas so they try to lure in low level gambling addicts like Ralph with “great offers” to make sure they can fill some rooms.

While there is niche for high rollers and luxury suites, that sure ain’t Ralph or how he rolls in Vegas. Ralph is doing what all the senior citizens and low level gamblers do - use the subsidized hotel rates and cheap flights for a “vacation”. Of course the casinos come out on top because idiots like Ralph gamble away anything they saved on cheap rates, plus lots more.

You’ll never see Ralphamale travel to a real vacation spot. Hell even when he attempted a trip to Europe he just squatted within 20 miles of the airport the entire trip in a cheap Lisbon hostel and then got his ass kicked.


----------



## Offen Ded Tardreee (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## Near (Mar 4, 2022)

Insane In The Membrane said:


> World's Best Dad - leaving his wife and newborn kid at home to gamble and fuck whores. There is no way May is staying with him after all this.


She will because she's that fucking stupid.


----------



## Slobs (Mar 4, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> Ralph COMPED. Meigh CUCKED. They are both pathetic.


>Meigh: "I already know I'm gonna want to be by her side like constantly"
>Ralph "Yeah, I think that's normal"
Oh Ralph...


----------



## Chris Mclean (Mar 4, 2022)

Null said:


> PLATINUM LEVEL!!!! COMPED!!!!!!! LET'S GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!







Spoiler: From a forum about gambling









What america mean when they say Lucky in cards, lucky in love? Is horse and loss of thousands of dolla lucky? Seems like they offer shitty rooms for 25 bucks a hand.


He has to go to vegas every 6 months or he risk loosing his PLATINUM tier.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 4, 2022)

Chief Ungo Bungo said:


> Wiggers and DUI's are a common pairing
> and it's not like Ralph gives a shit about Meigh or the Demon Baby 2.0


Ralph can’t even fathom his life will change one iota after having a baby. I mean did it change any after Xander? Fuck no! 

This why everyone knows May will take the baby and flee within a few months. Either that or Ralph will just go to Vegas and never return. 

The amount of jealousy and resentment Ralph will feel towards reroll baby will be able to power a rocket to the moon.


Chris Mclean said:


> View attachment 3042866
> He has to go to vegas every 6 months or he risk loosing his PLATINUM tier.


And there is the real answer. He has to have another trip by July or he will lose his Tier Credits at the “Dumpy” joints owned by Ceasers.


----------



## WutangLee (Mar 4, 2022)

Insane In The Membrane said:


> World's Best Dad - leaving his wife and newborn kid at home to gamble and fuck whores. There is no way May is staying with him after all this.


the horse is a buffoon. She openly allows Ralph to abuse her, and cheat on her. The tard will stay UNTIL Ralph finds a better mentally ill woman that takes her place and has the horse kicked out like she did to Faith


----------



## No. 7 cat (Mar 4, 2022)

Ralph really is a wigger. You could put his picture beside the word in the dictionary, if there is a white man's dictionary.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 4, 2022)

Ralph, there’s this thing called BREASTFEEDING that moms do to feed their babies. If Meigh flies across the country and leaves Reroll with some phantom babysitter she won’t be able to breastfeed. Formula is expensive, and that cuts into your Vegas $$, sorry, COMP. 
Good to see Ralph has really thought through this parenting thing.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 4, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Ralph, there’s this thing called BREASTFEEDING that moms do to feed their babies. If Meigh flies across the country and leaves Reroll with some phantom babysitter she won’t be able to breastfeed. Formula is expensive, and that cuts into your Vegas $$, sorry, COMP.
> Good to see Ralph has really thought through this parenting thing.


Ralph thinks babies are like dogs. You just drop them off at a kennel or have a neighbor come by to drop off some bottles when you take a vacay.

He’s so ignorant he thinks you can just leave a newborn with some babysitter for a few days. There’s a reason most parents want to have family nearby when they have a baby, because you really can’t leave a newborn with anyone but trusted family for more than a few hours.

Most “baby sitters” only babysit for a few hours, nobody takes newborns or infants overnight or for days at a time - that’s what family is for. I doubt May will exclusively breast feed, but if she does she won’t be able to be away from the baby for more than three hours. If she breastfeeds, but not exclusively, she can be away for longer but only if she takes a breast pump with her and leaves a milk supply while she’s gone. 

They really have no fucking clue what they are in for and have no family/friends in Richmond to help out. Most people don’t leave their kids overnight or to travel out of town until they are school age, unless they have family nearby.


----------



## oramge cat (Mar 4, 2022)

Chief Ungo Bungo said:


> Wiggers and DUI's are a common pairing
> and it's not like Ralph gives a shit about Meigh or the Demon Baby 2.0


I guarantee Ralph would not be able to operate a vehicle while sober, his hands would be too shaky to hold the steering wheel, he'd be sweating like a pig, probably hallucinating. He's 100% at the point where he needs a little something to feel normal.


----------



## draggs (Mar 4, 2022)

Super Saiyan Hitler said:


> Imagine being such a degenerate gambler that you brag about the fact that casinos have realized that you are an idiot who will lose all your money to them.


"WINNING LASSGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"

*in vegas*

"Yup, the whale's coming back. Comped him for an entire week! Tell Jerry go ahead sign off on that mortgage, the whale approacheth!"

Where the fuck is he getting the money to lose that a casino would comp him for a week anyway... does the IRS know about this money he has to burn?


----------



## Love Machine (Mar 4, 2022)

We really are living the high life, ayy lawgs!


----------



## Updatedmyjournal (Mar 4, 2022)

I love how he went with taking Faith to museums and trying to look all cultured.
To. Bitch you stay home. I'm gonna go to Vegas.


----------



## Beavis (Mar 4, 2022)

Ralph isn’t coming back from this trip.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Mar 4, 2022)

How many trips to Vegas does a man need?


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 4, 2022)

draggs said:


> "WINNING LASSGOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO"
> 
> *in vegas*
> 
> ...


He’s in the shitty Ceaser’s “tier system” which lets you earn points - just like a shopper card. Ralph still has points in the tier system from his NYE trip but they expire in six months so he has to use it or lose it by July, hence the most advanced planning we’ve ever seen for a trip. I’m sure he’s dying to go before July and feels deprived having to wait. 
I’m sure his reasoning to Pantsu was he would lose three night COMPED!! in a hotel if he didn’t go again by July. 

(Yes gambling addicts are that stupid and casinos can offer shitty hotel stay worth $150 to lure gamblers to go and lose $3k or more during the “free stay.” I remember years ago my parents had friends that the casinos would even offer comped 1st class plane tickets, plus hotel, to come to Vegas. They have a real winning formula for spending $ to extract $$$ from gamblers.)

I figure his gambling at the Ceasers sportsbook in Virginia also gives him TC points too. 

Either way staying some free nights in the shitty hotels run by Ceasers would be seen as a punishment by plenty of ppl. Ceasers basically runs the bottom tier of the Vegas casino /hotel biz


----------



## TurdEthics (Mar 4, 2022)

Ralph's gonna talk IP2Zoomer into babysitting for them.


----------



## Calefactorite (Mar 4, 2022)

Updatedmyjournal said:


> I love how he went with taking Faith to museums and trying to look all cultured.
> To. Bitch you stay home. I'm gonna go to Vegas.


Well Faith was used to school trips.


----------



## cistendered (Mar 4, 2022)

Live shot from the Caesar's board room when they found out Ralph got comped another week. I bet he's been winning so much in Vegas that they're gonna have to build a second Wailing Wall there.


----------



## AntiSchwuletteAktion (Mar 4, 2022)

3322 said:


> View attachment 3042637
> (There is a very real chance of Ralph betting Kagome at the Roulette table and losing)


Give me my clocks if you must, but are you serious? "Kagome" is going to be the poor kid's name? Is that from fucking Naruto?


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Mar 4, 2022)

AntiSchwuletteAktion said:


> If you're a 'valued customer' at a casino, it means you lose a _lot_ of money


he's not that valued as a customer, he'd have to spend about 6 figs.


Chris Mclean said:


> View attachment 3042822
> 
> 
> Spoiler: From a forum about gambling
> ...


$25 a hand, one hand a minute. he has to knock out $2k an hour in order to get some free cash. and that does't even get you the free week, hell he'd have to clear $10k to get one fucking night.


MirnaMinkoff said:


> He’s in the shitty Ceaser’s “tier system” which lets you earn points - just like a shopper card. Ralph still has points in the tier system from his NYE trip but they expire in six months so he has to use it or lose it by July, hence the most advanced planning we’ve ever seen for a trip. I’m sure he’s dying to go before July and feels deprived having to wait.
> I’m sure his reasoning to Pantsu was he would lose three night COMPED!! in a hotel if he didn’t go again by July.
> 
> (Yes gambling addicts are that stupid and casinos can offer shitty hotel stay worth $150 to lure gamblers to go and lose $3k or more during the “free stay.” I remember years ago my parents had friends that the casinos would even offer comped 1st class plane tickets, plus hotel, to come to Vegas. They have a real winning formula for spending $ to extract $$$ from gamblers.)
> ...


he doesn't have to go to Vegas to spend those shitty points either, much closer locations he could get a deal on, beyond that i'm still sure he's full of shit on the points, he'd have to piss away huge amounts to get that stuff.


----------



## Cheeseburger Picnic (Mar 4, 2022)

Actually laughed out loud at the frozen fake smile on Meigh's face when he said he was going to ditch her and the newborn for another Vegas trip. Good luck with that Ralphamale tradlife.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 4, 2022)

Kramer on the phone said:


> he's not that valued as a customer, he'd have to spend about 6 figs.
> 
> $25 a hand, one hand a minute. he has to knock out $2k an hour in order to get some free cash. and that does't even get you the free week, hell he'd have to clear $10k to get one fucking night.
> 
> he doesn't have to go to Vegas to spend those shitty points either, much closer locations he could get a deal on, beyond that i'm still sure he's full of shit on the points, he'd have to piss away huge amounts to get that stuff.


Not really. It’s not like he’s getting some penthouse suite at the Mirage and I have no doubt he has pissed away substantial amounts of money in Vegas. He’s lost enough to that he feels his TC has value, feels invested in those points and doesn’t want to lose them. This is the whole point of the system after all - to reel the fish back in at least once every six months. 

He was with Dick in Vegas for NYE. Imagine how badly Ralph wants to impress Dick and how much money he could lose in the process. Ralph feels like he paid dearly for whatever points he got from his NYE trip and can’t stand the idea of not getting to use them. (After all he lost thousands, might as well get two free nights for that and tickets to the Tosh.0 show right? )


----------



## Chris Mclean (Mar 4, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Not really. It’s not like he’s getting some penthouse suite at the Mirage and I have no doubt he has pissed away substantial amounts of money in Vegas. He’s lost enough to that he feels his TC has value, feels invested in those points and doesn’t want to lose them. This is the whole point of the system after all - to reel the fish back in at least once every six months.
> 
> He was with Dick in Vegas for NYE. Imagine how badly Ralph wants to impress Dick and how much money he could lose in the process. Ralph feels like he paid dearly for whatever points he got from his NYE trip and can’t stand the idea of not getting to use them. (After all he lost thousands, might as well get two free nights for that and tickets to the Tosh.0 show right? )


Example:




Wonder what hes getting from the Cigar bar...  No it couldn't be more fucking makers mark?

Looking around a bit it seems like the cigars are around 8-9 dollars a piece. They probably get them wholesale for 4-6 dollars.



Meaning that this fat fucking retard is going a couple hundred miles and paying 40 dollars a glass of whisky just to drink the same swill he drinks at home. I got to hand it to the casino jews they can sell ice to eskimos or in this case Makers mark to Ralph.


----------



## veri (Mar 4, 2022)

TurdEthics said:


> Ralph's gonna talk IP2Zoomer into babysitting for them.


maybe rachel wilson can babysit for them


----------



## Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake (Mar 4, 2022)

Imagine being white trash enough to leave your wife and 3 month old baby alone to go to fucking Vegas and burn money.

How very Trad.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 4, 2022)

Chris Mclean said:


> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And see for every dollar spent at restaurants, shows, hotels and gambling in Caesar’s Ralph earns a Caesar’s reward credit! He might have paid $40 for a cheap cigar and 2 Oz of MM, but he also got 40 TC points! His Armani purse (RIP) got him 800 points and probably bonus TCs! His Caesar’s sport books losses are really wins because more TCs! Ramphamale wins again haters! His Caesar’s point balance is way higher than his bank balance. 

For anyone curious on the basics of Ralphmale’s big balling COMPs. It’s exclusive like your mom’s executive rewards card at Costco. 









						2022 Caesars Rewards Guide (Earn & Redeem Tier Credits, Rewards Credits and Benefits)
					

BougieMiles 2022 Caesars Rewards Guide (Plus Earning and Redeeming Tier Credits, Rewards Credits and Diamond Benefits) (FKA Total Rewards)




					www.bougiemiles.com


----------



## The Big Dream (Mar 4, 2022)

I love how Ralph has been relatively docile the past few weeks (retarded highway driving aside) and then just drops this fat deuce. Truly he is always one impulse away from fucking up his life.


----------



## Cup Noodle (Mar 4, 2022)

I'm going to flex on Ralph by staying at home and accumulating generational wealth.


----------



## Retink (Mar 4, 2022)

So according to PPP and Warski they were told by Vickers that Ralph owes back payment on all child support and medical bills for delivery of the child. He's also supposed to pay 50% of his future income and interest on the back child support he's built up in the past, as he pled no contest to all charges. How is he planning to afford any of these casino trips? Is he just going to off himself like Lowtax?


----------



## ddlloo (Mar 4, 2022)

I wish to make a formal complaint about the poll. Not being able to select multiple options is sheer lunacy, not to mention insulting to the Gunt's personality.


----------



## Blue Miaplacidus (Mar 4, 2022)

Vegas is a gigantic shithole, only niggers and degenerates think of it as a vacation destination. However, considering he's losing a lot of money and leaving his newborn child and "wife" at home to go on his "vacation", I guess that makes him both a degenerate and a nigger. Good job ralph, remember if the whore kisses you it doesn't mean she loves you, she just wants to give you herpes.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 5, 2022)

Retink said:


> So according to PPP and Warski they were told by Vickers that Ralph owes back payment on all child support and medical bills for delivery of the child. He's also supposed to pay 50% of his future income and interest on the back child support he's built up in the past, as he pled no contest to all charges. How is he planning to afford any of these casino trips? Is he just going to off himself like Lowtax?


Wtf are you talking about? He hasn’t even established paternity yet. Ralph will never pay child support to Xander. I’ll be shocked if he ever pays for a paternity test or establishes paternity.


----------



## HackerX (Mar 5, 2022)

Retink said:


> So according to PPP and Warski they were told by Vickers that Ralph owes back payment on all child support and medical bills for delivery of the child. He's also supposed to pay 50% of his future income and interest on the back child support he's built up in the past, as he pled no contest to all charges. How is he planning to afford any of these casino trips? Is he just going to off himself like Lowtax?



I have 0 experience in anything related to this, but 50% garnishment for backpay doesn't sound right.  If so, it's a retarded percentage, but I'm inclined to believe Vickers is lying.


----------



## Retink (Mar 5, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Wtf are you talking about? He hasn’t even established paternity yet. Ralph will never pay child support to Xander. I’ll be shocked if he ever pays for a paternity test or establishes paternity.







I'll post a timestamp for it once the video is up as you can't time stamp live streams but -2:24:00 (basically the start of the stream) they talk about negotiations with Ralph and Vickers and Ralph giving in. Maybe I misheard though.



HackerX said:


> I have 0 experience in anything related to this, but 50% garnishment for backpay doesn't sound right.  If so, it's a retarded percentage, but I'm inclined to believe Vickers is lying.


Well it is California and supposedly there was a negotiation so arbitration might have aimed high and expected him to argue it. Though listening to it now they said "up to half" and Ralph can't speak about her for five years or see his kid for a year. Lying could be an option too.


----------



## instythot (Mar 5, 2022)

felted said:


> Will ralph get a new manpurse during this trip? My moneys on no because he got made fun for having one, but this is the ralphamale, rather infamous for his lack of self-awareness and hindsight.


Do not underestimate just how much spite the gunt tank holds. There is a decent enough chance that he will get another one specifically to stick it to the haters who never mouthed off in Portugal in their FUCKIN LIVES


----------



## Ethan Ralph is 5'1" 🖕💋 (Mar 5, 2022)

verifymejoshuaconnormoon said:


> maybe rachel wilson can babysit for them


She'd already have married off Xandra to a groyper couple's newborn son by the time they get back.


----------



## Bryan Dunn (Mar 5, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> Ralph COMPED. Meigh CUCKED. They are both pathetic.
> View attachment 3042494


Jesus christ what a psychopath. Bro, the fact you are trying to ask whether or not you should bring a newborn infant around or just be able to leave it and confused if you will be able to be even attached to it. At least Meigh has some common sense to treat ralphs insane line of wording with a glaring “WTF DID HE JUST SAY” face at the camera. Tun Meigh, fucking run. The guy wants to go to vegas while you are in labour lmfao.


----------



## Hot Dog (Mar 5, 2022)

This is actually a secret Ralphamale plan to bet the baby in a game of poker and intentionally lose in a seedy black market casino. Brilliant.


----------



## Lobster Cult High Priest (Mar 5, 2022)

Chief Ungo Bungo said:


> Is he sloshed?
> He's genuinely confused as to why Meigh wouldn't want to take their new born baby to Las Vegas and why she doesn't want to leave her 3 month year old baby to go and watch Ralph gamble and fuck whores.
> He really is The World's Best Dad II
> I've said it before but Jesus, every time you think Ralph has reached a new low, he just finds a way to disgust you even more.





Papa Adolfo's Take'n'Bake said:


> Imagine being white trash enough to leave your wife and 3 month old baby alone to go to fucking Vegas and burn money.
> 
> How very Trad.


Ralph is trying to speed run the Ronnie Ralph life. Imagine being a bigger piece of shit father than Ronnie.


----------



## ddlloo (Mar 5, 2022)

HackerX said:


> I have 0 experience in anything related to this, but 50% garnishment for backpay doesn't sound right.  If so, it's a retarded percentage, but I'm inclined to believe Vickers is lying.


I'm inclined to believe PPP and Warski heard one thing then said another.

>if he has to pay child supports he'll have to pay it back at up to 50% of his income
to
>Ralph *will *have his wages docked 50%!


----------



## Hot Dog (Mar 5, 2022)

ddlloo said:


> I'm inclined to believe PPP and Warski heard one thing then said another.
> 
> >if he has to pay child supports he'll have to pay it back at up to 50% of his income
> to
> >Ralph *will *have his wages docked 50%!


This implies that he has wages. Which he doesn't. I highly doubt he pays taxes or reports anything.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Mar 5, 2022)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> How many trips to Vegas does a man need?


A man? Maybe once in his lifetime, just for the experience.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Mar 5, 2022)

Oh yes, abandon your 2 month daughter to Vegas.


----------



## Retink (Mar 5, 2022)

Ok, here's what I was talking about time stamped, and I was wrong it wasn't straight up 50% it was up to 50%


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 5, 2022)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> How many trips to Vegas does a man need?


Casinos require constant visits to maintain those points, depending on his grade, he'll have to go once every season or half a year to retain his membership, JCaesar187 is a HIGH roller (measures 5'1''). Many resorts also offer free stays and even plane tickets to their "members", most of which think they are winning and they are an important customer. A resort spending $300 to fly a fat loser onto the slots to lose $5000, such an L for these resorts. Ralph is totally a king.


----------



## WhimsicalTrolli (Mar 5, 2022)

She's going to cuck him like no tomorrow. A newly lost baby weight woman had to settle for the Memphis micro for 9 months. If you play with polygamy you know for certain she going to have her flings.


----------



## NPC304348 (Mar 5, 2022)

Real people just book a room and flight if they want to go to Vegas. Bottom feeding wiggers don’t understand the math of the comp system so they become slaves to that shit. I lived in a casino town and the only people who cared about their points were the elderly. The other guests who get the same comps as Ralph lose their money then go home to their nice spacious homes and get back to their lives, being able to accept their losses because it’s in their budget. Ralph is such a broke piece of shit he’s burning whatever little money he has left gambling and justifies it with the idea that if he keeps playing, he’ll keep getting comps, and eventually hit it big. The funniest part is that Ralph thinks he’s the first wigger in history to come up with this plan


----------



## break these cuffs (Mar 5, 2022)

Retink said:


> So according to PPP and Warski they were told by Vickers that Ralph owes back payment on all child support and medical bills for delivery of the child. He's also supposed to pay 50% of his future income and interest on the back child support he's built up in the past, as he pled no contest to all charges. How is he planning to afford any of these casino trips? Is he just going to off himself like Lowtax?


First off, you're believing @MWV. Then it's getting filtered through PPP and Warski. I have a bridge in Manhattan to sell you. DM me for price.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Mar 5, 2022)

Ralph get's felted at the tables 1-1 odds

Ralph get's piss blistering drunk 1-1 odds

Ralph get's tossed out of the casino by security 2-1 odd

Ralph somehow stmbles out into the desert and gets attacked by coyotes 5-1 odds

Those coyotes steal his new man purse 10-1 odds

Sitting there in a ditch, covered in his own blood, Ralph has a moment of introspection and realizes all this is his fault 1,000*³²- 1


----------



## LikeAStone (Mar 5, 2022)

What are the odds of Gunt getting the shit kicked out of him by some dude/underage hooker in Vegas? 1-10?


----------



## Edilg (Mar 5, 2022)

I don't get why Ralph makes a big deal of these trips. The only thing different is he has a shitter setup for the Killstream and thats only when he remembers to stream instead of going to a shitty rap show. He doesn't do IRL. He doesn't do recorded videos for the paywall (is there even one anymore). I assume its all for the hope that Daddy Dick will drive down and share a hooker with him or something.


----------



## break these cuffs (Mar 5, 2022)

Edilg said:


> I don't get why Ralph makes a big deal of these trips. The only thing different is he has a shitter setup for the Killstream and thats only when he remembers to stream instead of going to a shitty rap show. He doesn't do IRL. He doesn't do recorded videos for the paywall (is there even one anymore). I assume its all for the hope that Daddy Dick will drive down and share a hooker with him or something.


He's flexing on the haters and the sad thing is that he has so many retarded alawgs that I bet it works on some of them.


----------



## Johnny Clyde Cash (Mar 5, 2022)

break these cuffs said:


> He's flexing on the haters and the sad thing is that he has so many retarded alawgs that I bet it works on some of them.


I think this is a big part of the reason why he doesn't IRL stream much on his trips, and he's more selective about what he shows. He throws out a select few instances of 'high baller status' (expensive steaks, free VIP tickets to shows, etc) so that way people fill in the blanks with a luxurious image than the more grimy reality of what a comped Vegas trip looks like. The fact that most of those flexes backfire or are unimpressive speaks volumes about the stuff he's keeping hidden, like his hotel accommodations.


----------



## instythot (Mar 5, 2022)

break these cuffs said:


> He's flexing on the haters and the sad thing is that he has so many retarded alawgs that I bet it works on some of them.


If he wanted to truly flex on the haters he should go to Vegas and come back less fat


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Mar 5, 2022)

I don’t understand how Ralph even has money left, let alone how he thinks flying out to spend thousands just to keep his dumb comped status is a smart idea. Maybe he is selling drugs on the side or somehow scamming the government by not reporting his mom is dead or something. There’s no way he’s living off paypig money


----------



## Takayuki Yagami (Mar 5, 2022)

Chris Mclean said:


> Example:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If it was at least Maker’s Cask Strength it’d be a better deal, in spite of my dislike for Maker’s. 46 just seems to be a branding thing for their normal shit.


----------



## Useless(?) Boomer (Mar 5, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> I don’t understand how Ralph even has money left, let alone how he thinks flying out to spend thousands just to keep his dumb comped status is a smart idea. Maybe he is selling drugs on the side or somehow scamming the government by not reporting his mom is dead or something. There’s no way he’s living off paypig money


It's entirely possible he's already burned through his savings and has taken on high-interest debt. Ralph thinks it's only a matter of time before Killstream is making solid money again. 

Ralph is in an all-or-nothing type situation. If paternity is ever established on Xander he's going to owe $400-$1,000 a month child support (depending on what his income is imputed at) and he will owe back support with interest. It is only a matter of time before the IRS comes HARD at Ralph for back taxes, penalties, and interest. He's going to have to pay for May and baby, whether she leaves him or not. Ralph either gets back to "greatness" and makes $10K+ a month or he goes broke. It's that simple.


----------



## Shig O'nella (Mar 5, 2022)

Poll needs another option: Wiggering out.


----------



## ChromaQuack (Mar 5, 2022)

Bryan Dunn said:


> The guy wants to go to vegas while you are in labour lmfao.


He should start a gambling pool to bet if the baby will be black or not.


----------



## King Daddy Telomerase (Mar 5, 2022)

Useless(?) Boomer said:


> It's entirely possible he's already burned through his savings and has taken on high-interest debt. Ralph thinks it's only a matter of time before Killstream is making solid money again.


I can't fault anyone for collecting debt after seeing DSP and various others get away scot free. Especially when Ethan is a 5'1 tub of goo whose only chance of getting laid is paying dumb women.


----------



## Useless(?) Boomer (Mar 5, 2022)

King Daddy Telomerase said:


> I can't fault anyone for collecting debt after seeing DSP and various others get away scot free. Especially when Ethan is a 5'1 tub of goo whose only chance of getting laid is paying dumb women.


That's a good point, a lot of people play the bankruptcy game, so it's hard to fault him - although if he has that in mind, I'm certain he's not being very strategic about it.

I do wonder if he understands that back child support and most tax debts can't be discharged in bankruptcy. Barring negative DNA tests, I'm certain someday in the future he'll be owing back child support to Faith and May. While Faith is under the Vickers' roof, papa Vickers understands it's not worth a pittance of child support to establish paternity and risk Ralph gaining any parental rights (however small), but someday Faith will move out and she won't have that common sense (although perhaps she'll leave Xander with the Vickers when she moves out). If Xander is ever put on state medical insurance or TANF (welfare), the state is required to open up a child support case (including paternity establishment) whether the Vickers want it or not. California is the last place you want to have a child support order established against you (high interest rates) and interstate child support cases are a trainwreck to deal with (basically California contacts Virginia to enforce the California order and you've got TWO egregiously incompetent bureaucracies fucking with your life). When May leaves him, she'll almost certainly move out of Virginia, so multiply that shit by 2.


----------



## Beavis (Mar 5, 2022)

I’m sure Ralph thinks he‘s got some genius plan no man has ever tried to show he doesn’t make much money to get low child support payments.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Mar 5, 2022)

Does it matter what his plan is and what the court orders? He’s going to spin it as a win because he’s providing for his child, unlike all of you childless incels on the broke dock farms! RALPHAMALE CANT STOP WINNING


----------



## Love Machine (Mar 5, 2022)

The Big Dream said:


> I love how Ralph has been relatively docile the past few weeks (retarded highway driving aside) and then just drops this fat deuce. Truly he is always one impulse away from fucking up his life.


Its a golden goose of content, whether you like it or not.


----------



## Cucktry Roads (Mar 5, 2022)

It's worth mentioning that Gator said that Ralph had lost like 4k in Vegas, don't know if that was the last trip or just overall. So it makes since he'd have a 5k pts tier.



Johnny Clyde Cash said:


> I think this is a big part of the reason why he doesn't IRL stream much on his trips, and he's more selective about what he shows. He throws out a select few instances of 'high baller status' (expensive steaks, free VIP tickets to shows, etc) so that way people fill in the blanks with a luxurious image than the more grimy reality of what a comped Vegas trip looks like. The fact that most of those flexes backfire or are unimpressive speaks volumes about the stuff he's keeping hidden, like his hotel accommodations.



He doesn't do IRL streams cause he even knows that they're boring as fuck and only the dumbest of dumb paypigs will not only watch but pay for them. Seriously go watch the Chris Chan, stop the steal, or the beach one the other day. All he ever does it gunt around and do nothing of any interest.


----------



## Anne Hyroe (Mar 5, 2022)

What are the odds that Alice will appear in the next Vegas stream (and that May will then discover she doesn’t mind leaving the baby after all)?


----------



## Bubble Ba'ath (Mar 5, 2022)

LikeAStone said:


> What are the odds of Gunt getting the shit kicked out of him by some dude/underage hooker in Vegas? 1-10?


And/or he actually wins big for once, is walking up to the place where you cash in your chips, big dumb grin on his face, then stumbles into a Portuguese bruiser just in from Lisbon on vacation. Their eyes meet like its a Leone film. Red tint. Flashback to ironside alarm sound. They have met before.

Gunt is beaten up by the same guy who did it before... and robbed of all his chips.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 5, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Casinos require constant visits to maintain those points, depending on his grade, he'll have to go once every season or half a year to retain his membership, JCaesar187 is a HIGH roller (measures 5'1''). Many resorts also offer free stays and even plane tickets to their "members", most of which think they are winning and they are an important customer. A resort spending $300 to fly a fat loser onto the slots to lose $5000, such an L for these resorts. Ralph is totally a king.


It’s just hilarious that he falls for such a boomer marketing ploy. 

Gunt, and his kind, is who will replace the senior citizen crowd for the cheaper Vegas casinos. They’ve fine tuned the marketing and “super saver elite big baller” point club just for guys like the gunt.


King Daddy Telomerase said:


> I can't fault anyone for collecting debt after seeing DSP and various others get away scot free. Especially when Ethan is a 5'1 tub of goo whose only chance of getting laid is paying dumb women.


Nah, that game only works if you own assets that you need to keep, like a home, and racked up big credit card debt. Ralph never got to run up CC like DSP thanks to his first dumb decision - not paying anything towards his student loan so he was never going to get a bunch of high limit cards to blow out. 

Ralph will just be broke and get his truck repo’ed. There’s no reason for him to declare bankruptcy because he’s got nothing that needs the type of protection that bankruptcy offers. 

Of course, he could be using May’s SS# to get CC and run them up. I could definitely see Ralph putting Pantsu’s non-student loan delinquent credit for such purposes. Sadly it would have mostly been used on Vegas, gambling losses and getting his ass beat in Lisbon. Pantsu might end up having to file bankruptcy thanks to Gunt. I could definitely see that happening


----------



## stupid frog (Mar 5, 2022)

Send the baby in place of Ralph. The Casino won't notice a difference, and the baby might actually win money instead of losing it all.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Mar 5, 2022)

We all know The Gunt will end up losing big, again.


----------



## felted (Mar 5, 2022)

Nod Flenders said:


> We all know The Gunt will end up losing big, again.


Does Ralph even have much to lose anymore?


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Mar 5, 2022)

felted said:


> Does Ralph even have much to lose anymore?


His life.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 5, 2022)

REGENDarySumanai said:


> His life.


So nothing of real value then.


----------



## Angel Dust (Mar 5, 2022)

WhimsicalTrolli said:


> She's going to cuck him like no tomorrow. A newly lost baby weight woman had to settle for the Memphis micro for 9 months. If you play with polygamy you know for certain she going to have her flings.


Thus far the only people that Meigh Little Pony has gotten to fuck her are a tranny and a pig. Odds not looking good.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Mar 5, 2022)

I'm confident this trip to vegas is because Ralph feels the need to celebrate and have one last hoorah before settling down into proper tradlife fatherhood and not because his his wife is an annoying pedo weeb that looks like the Jersey Devil.

Edit: Sorry, wrong pic


----------



## Kramer on the phone (Mar 5, 2022)

franz said:


> Real people just book a room and flight if they want to go to Vegas. Bottom feeding wiggers don’t understand the math of the comp system so they become slaves to that shit. I lived in a casino town and the only people who cared about their points were the elderly. The other guests who get the same comps as Ralph lose their money then go home to their nice spacious homes and get back to their lives, being able to accept their losses because it’s in their budget. Ralph is such a broke piece of shit he’s burning whatever little money he has left gambling and justifies it with the idea that if he keeps playing, he’ll keep getting comps, and eventually hit it big. The funniest part is that Ralph thinks he’s the first wigger in history to come up with this plan


have the points for anything ever worked for anyone the last 20 years? outside of when companies accidentally fuck themselves on this stuff when it was introduced in the 90s, no one ever really got it to work in their favors, it takes like spending $100 to save $10 in stuff. and unless you're a career person you don't need to do this and it'll end up not working in your favor specifically because you end up doing what ralph does.


break these cuffs said:


> He's flexing on the haters and the sad thing is that he has so many retarded alawgs that I bet it works on some of them.


he has less than 1,000 idiots that like him and can't be bothered checking prices, literally anyone with a job, and most people his age can afford the stuff he does.


AncientPhosphur said:


> I don’t understand how Ralph even has money left, let alone how he thinks flying out to spend thousands just to keep his dumb comped status is a smart idea. Maybe he is selling drugs on the side or somehow scamming the government by not reporting his mom is dead or something. There’s no way he’s living off paypig money


if you notice he's driving a lot more too. driving to florida only saves you a third the money over flying. and to dallas the cost is negligible over driving.


Cucktry Roads said:


> It's worth mentioning that Gator said that Ralph had lost like 4k in Vegas, don't know if that was the last trip or just overall. So it makes since he'd have a 5k pts tier.
> 
> 
> 
> He doesn't do IRL streams cause he even knows that they're boring as fuck and only the dumbest of dumb paypigs will not only watch but pay for them. Seriously go watch the Chris Chan, stop the steal, or the beach one the other day. All he ever does it gunt around and do nothing of any interest.


that makes sense.


----------



## Retink (Mar 5, 2022)

break these cuffs said:


> First off, you're believing @MWV. Then it's getting filtered through PPP and Warski. I have a bridge in Manhattan to sell you. DM me for price.


I'm just reporting what I heard, and don't believe anything the media tells me until hard evidence is presented like a good internet recluse, and even then it's a 50-50 chance that it's real.


----------



## MeltyTW (Mar 6, 2022)

Useless(?) Boomer said:


> It's entirely possible he's already burned through his savings and has taken on high-interest debt. Ralph thinks it's only a matter of time before Killstream is making solid money again.
> 
> Ralph is in an all-or-nothing type situation. If paternity is ever established on Xander he's going to owe $400-$1,000 a month child support (depending on what his income is imputed at) and he will owe back support with interest. It is only a matter of time before the IRS comes HARD at Ralph for back taxes, penalties, and interest. He's going to have to pay for May and baby, whether she leaves him or not. Ralph either gets back to "greatness" and makes $10K+ a month or he goes broke. It's that simple.


its actually probably it especially with retard ralph not thinking even for a moment to the point of bragging about being back admitting he was below 1k before when andy and ppp botted him like triple to quadrupole his normal viewership at random


----------



## Polyboros2 (Mar 6, 2022)

Chris Mclean said:


>





No wonder Ralph only fucks with Five Stars Days. Seven Stars are 30x his means.


----------



## Malcolm Tucker (Mar 6, 2022)

I wasn't expecting Ralph to be father of the year, but this is just pathetic.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 6, 2022)

It’s not as if he’s going to be any kind of help to Meigh once the baby is born. To the contrary, he’ll be a loud, angry distraction and further energy drain. I’m sure she’ll be relieved to see his fat ass bounce out of smelling distance for as long as he’ll stay away.


----------



## Trucker of peace (Mar 6, 2022)

Wine em Dine em 69 em said:


> Good to see Ralph has really thought through this parenting thing.



He has not thought any of it through though. Why hasn’t he bragged once about a baby shower? Shown pictures of the baby room? Shown off things he’s been doing to preparing for the coming of the child? I think the only thing he did was show a sonogram and type “its a girl!”. Where is Mays family in all this? Its so strange to me how silent they are compared to the vickers events. To be a fly on the wall around May and her family during these 9 months of pregnancy would be worth a fortune.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Mar 6, 2022)

Trucker of peace said:


> Where is Mays family in all this? Its so strange to me how silent they are compared to the vickers events. To be a fly on the wall around May and her family during these 9 months of pregnancy would be worth a fortune.


Her parents possibly disowned her after discovering she touches herself to drawn cp?


----------



## Useless(?) Boomer (Mar 6, 2022)

Also notable: Gator said Ralph uses May's bank account to evade taxes. That could mean several things, but I think it most likely means the IRS is ALREADY collecting back taxes and penalties against him (although I'm sure more is to come) and he's using May's accounts because his bank accounts get levied (if you're not familiar with a bank levy, this is where funds are frozen and then extracted after a review period and opportunity to dispute). BTW, when child support enforcement is after him someday, they too will levy his bank account as a collection method...and they'll do so frequently if he fails to consistently meet his monthly  obligation.

When May inevitably leaves Ralph, she has SOLE LEGAL ACCESS to whatever scant funds he still has (it can't be a joint account or it would still get levied). So not only will she be able to take whatever funds he has, but she will deprive him of the ability to have a bank account that isn't constantly being frozen and sucked dry by the IRS, Virginia state tax authorities, child support enforcement, not to mention any court fees, fines, and restitution, and any judgments against him for attorney fees or other debts.

From a financial perspective, Ralph is absolutely felted and the only way out is to 1) keep May under his control so he can use her bank account; and 2) substantially increase his income.

I'm sure he's also facing a dilemma where he would like May to start her own e-begging schemes to bring in money, but he doesn't want to empower her to where she doesn't need him (which she obviously doesn't anyway, but she is dumb).


----------



## Michael Janke (Mar 6, 2022)

King Daddy Telomerase said:


> I can't fault anyone for collecting debt after seeing DSP and various others get away scot free. Especially when Ethan is a 5'1 tub of goo whose only chance of getting laid is paying dumb women.


speaking of DSP, remember the theory on DSP getting behind the scenes donations?
i bet thats where ralph is getting all this extra money he logically shouldnt have.
it would explain a lot.


Kramer on the phone said:


> have the points for anything ever worked for anyone the last 20 years?


points only work if you buy a large quantity of that thing regardless of points.
lets say you spend a lot of money on food and get a reward points program for it or something
your spending habits dont change, you're still buying the same exact amount of stuff, you just occasionally get rewards for doing it.


----------



## NynchLiggers (Mar 6, 2022)

Michael Janke said:


> speaking of DSP, remember the theory on DSP getting behind the scenes donations?
> i bet thats where ralph is getting all this extra money he logically shouldnt have.
> it would explain a lot.


Gunt paypigs are not as numerous as DSP ones, if they were we would see some funny nigger rich antics from him.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Mar 6, 2022)

Michael Janke said:


> speaking of DSP, remember the theory on DSP getting behind the scenes donations?
> i bet thats where ralph is getting all this extra money he logically shouldnt have.
> it would explain a lot.


"How dare you sir! I do not engage in criminal activities such as embezzlement. I come from a long line of honest crack-dealing wiggers"- Ralph


----------



## Michael Janke (Mar 6, 2022)

NynchLiggers said:


> Gunt paypigs are not as numerous as DSP ones,


i think we just underestimate the number of gunt paypigs, maybe they're just more discrete.
when it comes to nigger-rich shenanigans. you mean like going to vegas 5 times within the last year, going to portgal on a whim to dab on somebody. buying like an 800 dollar purse, for no reason?
drinking and eating out all the time?


----------



## NynchLiggers (Mar 6, 2022)

Michael Janke said:


> i think we just underestimate the number of gunt paypigs, maybe they're just more discrete.
> when it comes to nigger-rich shenanigans. you mean like going to vegas 5 times within the last year, going to portgal on a whim to dab on somebody. buying like an 800 dollar purse, for no reason?
> drinking and eating out all the time?


If gunt earned the same amount of money DSP earned during his legacy he would do even stupider shit like mortgaging a Pillstream Palace and buying a luxury car that is totaled in less than a month


----------



## Michael Janke (Mar 6, 2022)

NynchLiggers said:


> If gunt earned the same amount of money DSP earned during his legacy he would do even stupider shit like mortgaging a Pillstream Palace and buying a luxury car that is totaled in less than a month


phil at his peek was supposedly making 500K a year.
now he's making about 10k a month gross.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh Lord, here we go again.

Seems like he planned ahead more for the Vegas trip than his alleged wedding-cum-bowling party.  Also lol at bragging about credits for losing money at a casino.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 6, 2022)

Useless(?) Boomer said:


> From a financial perspective, Ralph is absolutely felted and the only way out is to 1) keep May under his control so he can use her bank account; and 2) substantially increase his income.


While 3) searching for an even dumber ho to prop him up financially so he can cut Meigh loose.


----------



## TheHardR (Mar 6, 2022)

someone probably already suggested this; Ralph has put things in the horses name (ie new secret pateron, killreport earnings), to avoid child support. Since he isn't married to her yet their finances are seprate.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 6, 2022)

Realistic Elephant said:


> Oh Lord, here we go again.
> 
> Seems like he planned ahead more for the Vegas trip than his alleged wedding-cum-bowling party.  Also lol at bragging about credits for losing money at a casino.


You’d be planning to if your elite diamond level super saver casino points were in jeopardy. Ralph lost thousands to get those points. He’s gonna use’em, not lose’em!


Useless(?) Boomer said:


> Also notable: Gator said Ralph uses May's bank account to evade taxes. That could mean several things, but I think it most likely means the IRS is ALREADY collecting back taxes and penalties against him (although I'm sure more is to come) and he's using May's accounts because his bank accounts get levied (if you're not familiar with a bank levy, this is where funds are frozen and then extracted after a review period and opportunity to dispute). BTW, when child support enforcement is after him someday, they too will levy his bank account as a collection method...and they'll do so frequently if he fails to consistently meet his monthly  obligation.
> 
> When May inevitably leaves Ralph, she has SOLE LEGAL ACCESS to whatever scant funds he still has (it can't be a joint account or it would still get levied). So not only will she be able to take whatever funds he has, but she will deprive him of the ability to have a bank account that isn't constantly being frozen and sucked dry by the IRS, Virginia state tax authorities, child support enforcement, not to mention any court fees, fines, and restitution, and any judgments against him for attorney fees or other debts.
> 
> ...


Gator actually said Gunt won’t marry May because he needs to keep their accounts separate to try and hide his money. He stated he had used May’s account to send him $150 because Ralph’s business account was overdrawn due to gambling losses. 

One has to wonder if May realizes how much leverage over Ralph. He obvious feels he has her under his full control if he’s funneling money into her accounts.


----------



## John Andrews Stan (Mar 6, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> He stated he had used May’s account to send him $150 because Ralph’s business account was overdrawn due to gambling losses.


And you know he’s too broke and cheap to pay for an accountant, so he’s going to try to explain this to the IRS himself.  What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## 3322 (Mar 6, 2022)

Little do you a-lawgs know that the IRS are actually HYUGE fans of the Killstream, baby! Ralph is getting COMPED on his taxes like a KING!


----------



## Beavis (Mar 6, 2022)

TheHardR said:


> someone probably already suggested this; Ralph has put things in the horses name (ie new secret pateron, killreport earnings), to avoid child support. Since he isn't married to her yet their finances are seprate.


Whatever dumb scheme Ralph has thought of will never work in family court. Family attorneys are masters at finding hidden money and the courts have seen men try to divest themselves of earnings to try to claim poor a million times. Just look at Lowtax. He sold his business and spent down most of his marital estate and tried to claim poor. The courts saw through that shit and hit him with a $6,000 a month support payment. They're going to want to know how Ralph is supporting himself and paying for his gambling and trips.

May might also be getting herself into trouble if she's trying to help Ralph hide money from the IRS/courts.


----------



## felted (Mar 6, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Whatever dumb scheme Ralph has thought of will never work in family court. Family attorneys are masters at finding hidden money and the courts have seen men try to divest themselves of earnings to try to claim poor a million times. Just look at Lowtax. He sold his business and spent down most of his marital estate and tried to claim poor. The courts saw through that shit and hit him with a $6,000 a month support payment. They're going to want to know how Ralph is supporting himself and paying for his gambling and trips.
> 
> May might also be getting herself into trouble if she's trying to help Ralph hide money from the IRS/courts.


Doesn't help that the ralphamale has to brag and gloat constantly about his "wealth" like a true wigger. His inability to keep his mouth shut has without fail dragged him into so much trouble in the past. Can't wait for the divorce courts rape arch.


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Mar 6, 2022)

As for the poll.

I'll go with answer 5, "All Of The Above" for 5 heavily wet-lipped Big Brown Cigars, Alex.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Mar 6, 2022)

Remember what Gator said about the Gunt using the Killstream business account(s?) for lines of credit. I'm no Credit scam expert however my guess is he's opening stupid amounts of Credit under the Killstream borrowing what he has no intent to pay back, then having the LLC bankrupt out to avoid payment.
And yeah banks would be dumb enough to look at the old success of the show and let the LLC borrow stupid amounts of money without really doing any research on who Ralph is and his thousands in da bank.

I know gambling for child support was a funny joke, but I legit think that is what he's doing and he's writing off everything as a business expense.

A parasite to the very end.... but at least it's kinda funny he would be wrecking his credit to stick it to banks.
Probably not the best idea to be outspoken on rightwing politics with an administration that in the past was accused of using the IRS to go after political activists.


----------



## Useless(?) Boomer (Mar 6, 2022)

Beavis said:


> Whatever dumb scheme Ralph has thought of will never work in family court. Family attorneys are masters at finding hidden money and the courts have seen men try to divest themselves of earnings to try to claim poor a million times. Just look at Lowtax. He sold his business and spent down most of his marital estate and tried to claim poor. The courts saw through that shit and hit him with a $6,000 a month support payment. They're going to want to know how Ralph is supporting himself and paying for his gambling and trips.


_TLDR: Child support agencies don't have the clout you think they do and they focus most of their resources on cases with high Return on Investment. Agencies and judges will definitely see through measures to avoid payment and will attempt to assess amounts due accordingly, and will charge interest, but that doesn't mean they can/will get him to pay. There is a huge difference between saying you owe X and ACTUALLY COLLECTING that X. Most people who avoid payment only start paying because they get tired of living the lifestyle associated with avoidance._

You make a valid point and you're partially correct. Courts do see through these types of obfuscations when it comes to assessing how much child support SHOULD be paid. But schemes to avoid paying child support are actually very effective at DELAYING/AVOIDING payment of child support if a non-custodial parent (NCP) is willing to endure inconvenience. Most states have moved away from jailing people for unpaid child support (pRiSoN ReFOrm/overcrowding/etc).

The performance of child support enforcement units (typically falls under department of human services for a state, but in some states/counties is managed by DAs) is determined by "business"-type performance measures and they receive federal matching dollars based on these measures. One important measure, for instance, is percentage of collections: out of X money OWED by non-custodial parents, how much is COLLECTED? As a result, these agencies focus their efforts on cases with the greatest ROI (return on investment). An NCP who uses even moderately intelligent ways of avoiding payment (such as being self-employed...) is very expensive to go after in terms of resources expended versus amount collected. Therefore, if you're good at avoiding payment, they would rather focus on cases where the NCP is willing to pay but maybe has hiccups with employment from time to time. These agencies will never admit this, but it is 100% true.

In short, yes they will gladly run up his balance owed, but there are no magical ways to collect if someone takes even basic measures to avoid payment. And even if there are ways of collecting from these "hard cases" they are expensive, difficult, and have a low ROI.

Here is what child support enforcement will do (in most states) if you don't pay child support in 2022:

-Send a wage withholding order to your employer (if you have an employer! Ralph does not. 1099 work does not count).
-Take away your drivers license
-Take away your hunting and fishing license
-Take away certain professional licenses
-Hassle you with court appearances
-Levy your bank account (if it's under your SSN)
-Intercept federal and state tax returns (if you have any)
-Claim a portion of state unemployment benefits.
-Seize gambling and lottery winnings (in state where enforcement is occurring only).

Seems like there's one or two methods I'm forgetting, but the point is, if Ralph wants to avoid payment and is self-employed and has May assisting him, he can likely do so. His debt won't go away however, and California (the order would be established there) charges substantial interest. But it is a huge hassle to live life in avoidance of child support and most people eventually give up and start paying. Attrition is the best enforcement measure, but it takes time. But the notion that child support agencies have highly effective means to circumvent payment avoidance is not really correct (although they're happy for people to think they can!). They have limited resources and abilities and focus those resources on the cases with best ROI.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 6, 2022)

George Cuckzunian said:


> Remember what Gator said about the Gunt using the Killstream business account(s?) for lines of credit. I'm no Credit scam expert however my guess is he's opening stupid amounts of Credit under the Killstream borrowing what he has no intent to pay back, then having the LLC bankrupt out to avoid payment.
> And yeah banks would be dumb enough to look at the old success of the show and let the LLC borrow stupid amounts of money without really doing any research on who Ralph is and his thousands in da bank.
> 
> I know gambling for child support was a funny joke, but I legit think that is what he's doing and he's writing off everything as a business expense.
> ...


No, banks would not be that stupid. His LLC would be tied to his own SS# and he would have to actually file taxes showing his legit earnings to get a bank to even look at him.  Many self-employed ppl suddenly realize hiding income from the IRS means banks won’t touch them. 

At best he might have gotten a high interest/ low limit biz CC but even that would be unlikely once they run a credit check on the sole LLC owner.


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Mar 6, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> At best he might have gotten a high interest/ low limit biz CC but even that would be unlikely once they run a credit check on the sole LLC owner.


Ralph gives no shits about his credit, what is the max he could max out then bankruptcy on? Personal and business combined


----------



## Don'tAnalizeMeBro! (Mar 6, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> No, banks would not be that stupid. His LLC would be tied to his own SS# and he would have to actually file taxes showing his legit earnings to get a bank to even look at him.  Many self-employed ppl suddenly realize hiding income from the IRS means banks won’t touch them.
> 
> At best he might have gotten a high interest/ low limit biz CC but even that would be unlikely once they run a credit check on the sole LLC owner.


With The Gunt recently reportedly taking over custodianship of his brother could Ralph start a new LLC with his brother's SSN?  His soon to be born daughter's?


----------



## George Cuckzunian (Mar 6, 2022)

Don'tAnalizeMeBro! said:


> With The Gunt recently reportedly taking over custodianship of his brother could Ralph start a new LLC with his brother's SSN?  His soon to be born daughter's?


Oh  I never considered this. I wonder if he will try transfering assets into his brothers name while being his custodian and therefor not allowing him to spend a dime of it. 
But yeah, that is a very dark but plausible route Ralph would probable go. No one out lows DA RALPHA MALE


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 6, 2022)

George Cuckzunian said:


> Ralph gives no shits about his credit, what is the max he could max out then bankruptcy on? Personal and business combined


Well because he’s never given a shit about his credit and delinquent on student loans probably not that much. I’d be surprised if he could scrape together $10k total on CC, but since he’s an idiot and the interest rates would be sky high I could see his CC debt being much, much higher thanks to minimum payments, late payments and interest. 

I think much of Pantsu’s use to Ralph is using her to get access to credit.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 6, 2022)

All you a-logs are just JEALOUS of the Ralphamale who makes $70,000 A YEAR. If we base child support off that figure, it'll be a good $1500 a month, at least. Considering that Xander will probably be at least one or two years old by the time Ralph gets dominated in court again, he'd be owing Faith a good sum of at least $30,000 back payment without interest being included.

I have no reason to believe Ralph with his 350 viewers across all 3 platforms cannot afford to pay $30k+ AT ONCE, he is a king and only fucks with 5-star days!


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Mar 6, 2022)

You guys are retarded. Between the comps and the $65 dollar wins on college football, Ralph is practically getting paid to vacation by those Vegas suckers.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 6, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> You guys are retarded. Between the comps and the $65 dollar wins on college football, Ralph is practically getting paid to vacation by those Vegas suckers.


If I can pay $300 for a round trip so the person can lose $3000 on my bling bling slot machines, I'll do it a million times. 

That's why casinos aren't charities and that's why White people give indigenous people casinos to maintain so the natives get a nice paycheque for basically no work.


----------



## Wine em Dine em 69 em (Mar 6, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> If I can pay $300 for a round trip so the person can lose $3000 on my bling bling slot machines, I'll do it a million times.
> 
> That's why casinos aren't charities and that's why White people give indigenous people casinos to maintain so the natives get a nice paycheque for basically no work.


Ralph’s just paying his Degeneracy Tax like a good American.


----------



## Execute All Boomers (Mar 6, 2022)

Useless(?) Boomer said:


> _TLDR: Child support agencies don't have the clout you think they do and they focus most of their resources on cases with high Return on Investment. Agencies and judges will definitely see through measures to avoid payment and will attempt to assess amounts due accordingly, and will charge interest, but that doesn't mean they can/will get him to pay. There is a huge difference between saying you owe X and ACTUALLY COLLECTING that X. Most people who avoid payment only start paying because they get tired of living the lifestyle associated with avoidance._
> 
> You make a valid point and you're partially correct. Courts do see through these types of obfuscations when it comes to assessing how much child support SHOULD be paid. But schemes to avoid paying child support are actually very effective at DELAYING/AVOIDING payment of child support if a non-custodial parent (NCP) is willing to endure inconvenience. Most states have moved away from jailing people for unpaid child support (pRiSoN ReFOrm/overcrowding/etc).
> 
> ...



Also the State Department will cancel your passport.. so no more international trips to "own" a ex-cohost


----------



## Trigger Me Timbers (Mar 6, 2022)

CringeMomma said:


> Ralph COMPED. Meigh CUCKED. They are both pathetic.
> View attachment 3042494


Good golly gosh is Ralph omega-retarded.

1) *Ralph’s Idea of parent hood;*
Holy shit I am honestly blown away that ralph thinks that Mae could come up to Vegas with the baby  “ three months“ after the babies born. Nigga try 3 years before your comfortable taking the kid to places that are not kid friendly. 

2) *Ralph thinking he’s a big shot for getting COMPED;*
Ralph doesn’t seem to understand that Caesars casino and Palace are a business, their main goal is to make money. For every dollar that they spend on Ralph Ralph gives them back at least 10. He’s honestly such a white nigga that he can’t understand this. 
It’s the exact same shit as mobile games. They gave practically everybody some sort of Comp or discounts, The comp and discounts only continue if you keep spending money, if you don’t spend you don’t get those offers.

3) *Gambling to pay my child support*
I know I should stop being surprised at Ralph but again I’m floored that he actually took PPP and Andy‘s advice from the latest Kino casino which was something along the lines of “_you’re done ralph just put it all on red”._
Ralph really needs to listen to what the Kino casino says in that “_the house always wins_”
Ralph could literally rock up to Vegas put all his money on 13 and win, the crowd cheers, he’s saved and can pay off his debts… but then his pig eyes start darting around the room and he realizes “_new shoes for Xander…. What about a few crates *of Makers Mark for daddy?*”_ And will proceed to lose all that money on the same roulette table because “_I’m on a hawt streak KILLL STREAM BABY!!!””_

*The House ALWAYS Wins.*


----------



## Christorian X (Mar 6, 2022)

Thinking over the questions involving potential unknown sources of income for Ralph, I came to wonder if he might be scamming the government. 

Peaceful Sunset Productions incorporated in September of 2020. This would be right during the time businesses were applying for a ton of cash from the government due to Covid. Its also around when he bought his car if I believe correctly. 

If he and May were both collecting UI through all this they collectively could have been pulling in around 5k a month plus whatever the business could get.

It wasn't until 2022 when Gator said he was in debt with the business.

Finally, to get to the Platinum level with Caesars you need a min of 5k points. Points are not a direct correlation to dollars. In fact its closer to 5 dollars a point . This means it may have cost Ralph up to 25k to get to the Platinum level. 

If this is anywhere near correct he might be much deeper in debt / his addiction than we think.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 6, 2022)

Calling it, Ralph scammed the government for PPP loans while praising the Kremlin, what a 5'1'' fat gremlin.


----------



## Capt. Jean Luc Ritard (Mar 6, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Calling it, Ralph scammed the government for PPP loans while praising the Kremlin, what a 5'1'' fat gremlin.


I'm sure of it. My brother got $13k from the government for his one-man consulting business that was barely even real.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 6, 2022)

AltisticRight said:


> Calling it, Ralph scammed the government for PPP loans while praising the Kremlin, what a 5'1'' fat gremlin.


All the companies that got the loans are publicly listed, along with the amounts. I gotta think suddenly incorporating a business in Sept 2020 might have been a little too late to grift much, only because newly incorporated businesses didn’t usually qualify. They weee looking for businesses that existed before the lockdowns began, not invented after them.


----------



## AltisticRight (Mar 6, 2022)

Capt. Jean Luc Ritard said:


> I'm sure of it. My brother got $13k from the government for his one-man consulting business that was barely even real.


Yep, even Jaiden McNeil, known for being Fuentes' bottom got $20k from the US government. 

Yet they are all fellating Putin, <5'7'' men found common ground with an equally tiny and egotistical manlet.


----------



## NPC304348 (Mar 6, 2022)

Getting back to this trip I wonder what kind of tourist trap restaurant fare he’s gonna show off on Twitter while he’s in Vegas by himself? Maybe he’ll eat some bad lobster and shit his pants on stream again.


----------



## HackerX (Mar 7, 2022)

My personal theory on the obsession with Las Vegas is something that only makes sense in the world of wiggerdom.

I suspect Ralph either sits in the sportsbook areas or slot machine and rakes in the free booze they pass out.  Yeah, they're small and you still should tip the cocktail waitress, but in the mind of a wigger he sees it as nirvana.

PLUS he gets points while gambling, so even though he's definitely in the red because he's a degenerate sports bettor, wigger brain only sees free drinks and occasional comped rooms or buffet.

Though if he is sitting at the slots, I don't understand why he does it at the strip instead of closer to Freemont or even the local casinos, since they are looser. Same thing when he is staying there and it's not comped.  You can drive 10 minutes off the strip and pay half the price for a hotel room.


----------



## The Big Dream (Mar 7, 2022)

HackerX said:


> My personal theory on the obsession with Las Vegas is something that only makes sense in the world of wiggerdom.
> 
> I suspect Ralph either sits in the sportsbook areas or slot machine and rakes in the free booze they pass out.  Yeah, they're small and you still should tip the cocktail waitress, but in the mind of a wigger he sees it as nirvana.
> 
> ...


The small conveniences of betting on the strip pale in comparison to the real motivation: Vegas is simply a Wigger Mecca, a substitute Jerusalem for heathens who ignore the Ten Commandments more than they follow then. In the eyes of a southern retard, going to Vegas is the crowning achievement of adult life, an orgy of all seven cardinal sins, the byline to every epic story: "So I was in Vegas last week and..."

Except somehow Ralph misses the point of even that mythology: Vegas is fun _with other people. _It is insufferable alone, but having other people around to "try that $100 steak", "bet all on red", or "watch the stripper shoot a ping pong ball out of her cunt" is an epic bonding experience for knuckledraggers.

Caesars could tell Ralph to suck a dick for every night spent in his room and he'd take it. The mythology overwhelms his pig brain compared to his miserable real existence. I have no doubt he sits there while May is puking her brains out thinking, "Man, I could be in Vegas right now," then opens up his latest email for crack motel accommodation.


----------



## FamicomGorby (Mar 7, 2022)

Ya know I do wonder why Ralph won't just get married in Vegas if he's so damn obsessed with going there. Can still abandon the baby to god knows who and drag Pantsu there to one of those trashy chapels.


----------



## Jack Awful (Mar 7, 2022)

FamicomGorby said:


> Ya know I do wonder why Ralph won't just get married in Vegas if he's so damn obsessed with going there. Can still abandon the baby to god knows who and drag Pantsu there to one of those trashy chapels.


Because Dick agreed to go to the bowling event before Ralph made it into his wedding.

So, since Dick wouldn't go to the wedding, Ralph is bringing the wedding to Dick.


----------



## ClipBitch (Mar 7, 2022)

I wish ralph was a better businessman. I would love a piggy in vegas stream. Watching him fail-gamble and fat-walk around vegas would be amazing.


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Mar 7, 2022)

Jack Awful said:


> Because Dick agreed to go to the bowling event before Ralph made it into his wedding.
> 
> So, since Dick wouldn't go to the wedding, Ralph is bringing the wedding to Dick.


...and then has his sock-puppets on twitter ask him if Dick is going to be his best man and he replies "idk, but that would be cool."  It's really the most pathetic behavior I've seen in a long while. 

 I think Josh is right that if the fake bowling wedding doesn't work out he will just hop into the truck and drive to LA.  He will wait till he see's Dick's truck pull in the Barbie Mansion driveway and then drag Pantsu to the sidewalk in front of Dick's house and fake marry here there.  It's his last option to ensure Dick will attend his wedding, even if Dick was behind a locked door peaking through the curtains the entire time. He can then tweet he got married at his best man and best friend's house. 

The fact that Dax is obviously real friends with blood enemy Nick Reiketa and only views Ralph as a content clown. Dick is obviously trying to imitate Stern's wack pack and Ralph is Hank the Angry Drunk Dwarf.  I actually figured Dick agreed to the bowling event as a way to soften the blow that from now on Nick was coming to all the Road Rage events and Ralph was not welcome. Dick the diplomat. Bet he regrets it now too.


----------



## UCantCCPMe (Mar 7, 2022)

Ralph never payed attention when Daddy Jim was demonstrating how to curb your ego and not show weakness. Those two things along with Null's life altering advice or "shut the fuck up" have led Ralph to this point. He is constantly attempting to win and get bragging points, it's just another dragon for him to chase. He could have walked away, sever ties with the Vickers and not been on the hook for 10s of thousands of dollars, but he couldn't curb his ego and shut the fuck up. Adrienne Blair, same thing. Revenge porn, ditto. Portugal, Digibro's house, The Kino Casino. Time after time failing to curb his ego and shut the fuck up have brought him nothing but misery and pain. Now he's going to Vegas not because he thinks he'll win big, he has to know how the games are favored, he's been 5 times already. No, he's going to maintain his membership platinum level or whatever the fuck and keep 1 petty bragging right. Thing is Ralph, nobody cares but you. We're still going to make fun of you as long as you try to be the Tony Soprano if internet streaming.


----------



## GaryGrey (Mar 7, 2022)

So Ralph joked about bringing the baby to Vegas but that would be a terrible idea.  In Vegas if you are under 21 you cannot walk anywhere near the tables.  Only through the casino floor being very careful to stay on the path.  In the 90's Vegas tried to do some family vacation destination marketing but in reality no.  If for some reason they are dumb enough to try and fly with a 2 month old infant I can see Ralph drunken screaming at May as she tries to bring the baby up to the table.  Screaming about how he is embarrassing him and risking his deluxe platinum sucker membership.  By Ralph logic loosing $200 an hour but getting free drinks, comped an $80 room, and $20 meal each day is means the trip is free.


----------



## H. H. Lovecraft (Mar 14, 2022)

GaryGrey said:


> So Ralph joked about bringing the baby to Vegas but that would be a terrible idea.


He probably only said that to try and make Pantsu think that because he wants her come with, he has a different motive for going to Vegas than to bang hookers.

Even more than the soft pink exterior, Ralph's personality is what a pig's would be like if it were a person. He's jovial and easy to be friends with at first but turns nasty for the stupidest reasons.


----------



## Sam Losco (Jun 27, 2022)

Gaystoner grabbed a clip of Beardsoy mentioning an upcoming Vegas trip so I guess this means Ralph is going to hang out with AF's top losers in Vegas. 


gaystoner said:


> Beansoy wants to kill himself but feels like Vegas will fix his problems.
> 
> 
> View attachment 3431721


----------



## AltisticRight (Jun 27, 2022)

Sam Losco said:


> Gaystoner grabbed a clip of Beardsoy mentioning an upcoming Vegas trip so I guess this means Ralph is going to hang out with AF's top losers in Vegas.


I hope they have a fallout and Beardsoy delivers the 3rd beating.


----------



## genericwhitemale (Jul 28, 2022)

So is this still going ahead?


----------



## Keranu (Jul 28, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> So is this still going ahead?


Ralph could get served in Vegas again.


----------



## not william stenchever (Jul 28, 2022)

Keranu said:


> Ralph could get served in Vegas again.


Mr. Lowry and the state of Virginia lack the raw cunning that Matthew Vickers needed to pay a rando to walk up to Ralph, say they are a big fan of the Killstream, and serve the fat bastard.


----------



## AncientPhosphur (Jul 28, 2022)

genericwhitemale said:


> So is this still going ahead?


Possibly. May is back with the baby so Ralph is going to take another trip soon


----------



## MirnaMinkoff (Jul 28, 2022)

AncientPhosphur said:


> Possibly. May is back with the baby so Ralph is going to take another trip soon


Unfortunately I think a month hiding from process servers, the upcoming lawsuit, lawyer fees for traffic, civil and family court, supposed upcoming child support & back child support AND moving expenses (if fatty actually found a place to move to) has depleted his July Vegas fund. 

Then again he can’t tolerate an entire month under the same roof with his baby mama and baby so he’s going to flee somewhere in the next month.

Ralphamale under a lot of stress from all his incredible stupidity reaching a head.


----------



## Obscura539 (Jul 28, 2022)

MirnaMinkoff said:


> Unfortunately I think a month hiding from process servers, the upcoming lawsuit, lawyer fees for traffic, civil and family court, supposed upcoming child support & back child support AND moving expenses (if fatty actually found a place to move to) has depleted his July Vegas fund.
> 
> Then again he can’t tolerate an entire month under the same roof with his baby mama and baby so he’s going to flee somewhere in the next month.
> 
> Ralphamale under a lot of stress from all his incredible stupidity reaching a head.



He will absolutely have to leave the horse and child within a few weeks.  The lolicon Amanda Lynn Morris usually lays down the law regarding his alcohol use.  This will force him to rely heavily on weed instead. However, his supply is limited.  I suspect he buys enough for a few weeks as he has to go to DC for the stuff likes.  When he is away from the illustrated child porn advocate Amanda Lynn Morris he switches back to alcohol to conserve his weed.

The latest turn of events are building him up. I personally hope he continues to make more money so he can fund more antics. Portugal 3? Another tiny baby yellow hat?


----------



## Telemeter (Jul 28, 2022)

Obscura539 said:


> He will absolutely have to leave the horse and child within a few weeks.  The lolicon Amanda Lynn Morris usually lays down the law regarding his alcohol use.  This will force him to rely heavily on weed instead. However, his supply is limited.  I suspect he buys enough for a few weeks as he has to go to DC for the stuff likes.  When he is away from the illustrated child porn advocate Amanda Lynn Morris he switches back to alcohol to conserve his weed.
> 
> The latest turn of events are building him up. I personally hope he continues to make more money so he can fund more antics. Portugal 3? Another tiny baby yellow hat?


He's been planning a trip ASAP since within one hour after he reunited with May and her daughter (who is not Ralph's), all other responsibilities be damned, if he manages to scrape enough for a ticket anywhere cheap, he's going to do it.


----------

